# Camera equipment in cargo hold of plane



## darich (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all...it's been a while since i posted so i might have missed this but I did have a quick search and found nothing.
With all the increased security at UK airports and the severa limitation on hand luggage, what is the position with camera equipment in the cargo hold of a plane to the US?
I have my gear in a Lowepro bag. that will be wrapped in bubble wrap or foam and placed inside a large hard suitcase. My kit should be fine as far as impact is concerned but does anyone have any idea of the effects the temperature and pressure change will have on my stuff?
I'm off to NYC towards the end of the year so hopefully things will be back to normal but i'd like to find out just now so i can buy additional protection if required.

thanks
Dave


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 15, 2006)

Personally I don't know how safe I would feel leaving it in checked luggage.  It sounds like you've thought it out and have it very well protected but if I was in your situation I would call the airline and ask about carrying it on before arriving for the flight and then leaving it in the checked luggage as a last resort.


----------



## JDS (Aug 15, 2006)

If you're really concerned about it, you could ship it ahead to your destination the day before your flight.  But here's a thought as well...

You've got it packed really well and aren't worried about impact.  Think about cameras being shipped all the time when they're ordered, or sent to stores.  They're always going to be in the cargo area, which is not sealed off/compressed/air tight.  Temperature and pressure change shouldn't have much, if any impact on it, I wouldn't think.


----------



## mkalcevic (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't check my camera.  you have to realize that the people handling your baggage can't spell GED, let alone have one.  also, the better you have it packed, the more likely it is to get searched.  I would definately try for carry-on


----------



## digital flower (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't check it no matter what, especially if your flying into JFK. The handlers there have a nose for anything of value, chances are it would be gone. Since you are flying at the end of the year I wouldn't worry too much the restrictions, I think, will be relaxed by then.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2006)

JDS said:
			
		

> If you're really concerned about it, you could ship it ahead to your destination the day before your flight.  But here's a thought as well...
> 
> You've got it packed really well and aren't worried about impact.  Think about cameras being shipped all the time when they're ordered, or sent to stores.  They're always going to be in the cargo area, which is not sealed off/compressed/air tight.  Temperature and pressure change shouldn't have much, if any impact on it, I wouldn't think.


Shipping companies treat packages considerably better than commercial airliners.  On the other hand, I agree that temperature and pressure should not be issues.


----------



## mkalcevic (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think the TSA has any restrictions on cameras, though I don't know what the UK version is prohibiting.  liquids are a no go for a while, but electronic stuff is ok.  I guess if you have liquid lens cleaner, that should go into your checked baggage.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2006)

We're discussing this issue also in the Off Topics, and it seems like the restrictions for inner-European flights have been lifted a bit, so you may once more carry hand luggage (one piece) - so when I'll be flying to England on 24, I'll carry my camera in its rucksack and it WILL STAY WITH ME! I am not giving it into any other person's hands, not within the suitcase I'll bring (and will have to check in) nor anywhere else. I was devising methods of how to let it travel in the suitcase, but I am happy to hear that as of today hand-luggage is back to being allowed on flights within Europe (not from the UK to the States, though).

And I hear in both this and the other discussion that things get stolen from checked in luggage ... what a fright! And such things are not insured then and if something gets missing from your suitcase you cannot claim not even the money for the value back from anyone. So I read.


----------



## digital flower (Aug 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I'll carry my camera in its rucksack and it WILL STAY WITH ME!



I am with you. They will have to pry my camera from my cold dying hand  




			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> And I hear in both this and the other discussion that things get stolen from checked in luggage ... what a fright! And such things are not insured then and if something gets missing from your suitcase you cannot claim not even the money for the value back from anyone. So I read.



It happens all the time, even to expensive clothes. Never put anything in your checked baggage that is valuable.
This is from another forum. The conversation took a turn for the worst after this post or I would post a link. I checked with the poster who said it was okay to repost this. Sounds like he is still angry.

Quote in part:
"My trip to Japan was great; beyond great actually, everything went smoothly. That is, until my American Airlines flight from Los Angeles to New York City (we stopped over in Los Angeles from Tokyo to spend Thanksgiving with our families). After I picked up my luggage from the belt at the airport baggage claim, I unzipped it to take out a jacket (it was a teeth-chattering 26 degrees outside). I immediately noticed my digital camera missing.

I suppose if it was a $150 digital camera, that would be one thing. It wouldnt be right, but I could live with the loss. The thing is, Im a bit of an amateur photographer and a person who likes gadgets, especially cameras. The digital camera that I owned was a Nikon D70 digital SLR. With the lens that it had on it, the camera was worth approximately $1300; more than the price we paid for the airline tickets. Now you are probably asking, why would I ever pack this camera in my checked bag? Well, to Japan, I actually brought with me two cameras: the digital SLR and another Nikon F3HP that uses film. Since both together weigh quite a bit, I brought the film camera with me in my carry-on and checked the digital one.

Back to the story. On noticing that my camera was missing (its obvious since it takes a big chunk of volume in my suitcase), I went to the American Airlines Baggage Service Desk. The lady at the desk (who goes by the name Springer) was nice enough for 4:30 in the morning, but rather indifferent to my plight. She immediately began spouting American Airlines baggage liability policy, that of having no liability for electronic items. Seeing as how I was completely confused with what she was talking about, she asked me if I still had my airline ticket jacket with my baggage stubs. I handed it over to her. Springer proceeded to tear it open (it is glued together to be a better pouch for the boarding ticket). Low and behold, printed inside the ticket jacket, like the inside wrapper of a losing Hersheys chocolate bar, was American Airlines Notice of Baggage Liability Limitations. Its no mistake that these things are printed inside a glued ticket jacket. Heres what it says:

General: Carrier assumes no liability for (a) oversized, overweight or overpacked baggage; (b) previously damaged baggage; (c) minor damage to baggage such as scratches, scuffs, dents, cuts and dirt resulting from normal wear and tear; or (d) loss of or damage to (i) baggage carried in the passenger cabin; (ii) photographic equipment, computer and any other electronic equipment, jewelry, cash, documents, works of art or other similar valuable items<end quote>


Most airlines have similar clauses.
Ouch.


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 15, 2006)

You might always consider packing it and FedEx / DHL / UPS'ing it to your destination.  I would think that's a step better than checking it if you absolutely can't carry it on.


----------



## darich (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies.

However i don't think some of you have grasped the situation in the UK here.

The restrictions were exceptionally severe. Muscians with priceless 18th Century cellos and violins were required to check the instruments into the hold. Some of have said there's no way you;d check it in -if that's the case then either it doesn't go with you or you don't fly.
No exceptions allowed and mother were required to drink some milk if they claimed it was baby food.
It was suspected that liquid explosives would be used to blow up as many as 10 planes so demanding your camera goes with you no matter what is likely to land you in a police cell for some questioning.

I'd much rather take it on board but i might not have a choice. Like someone said - a lot of this stuff is sent via air mail so hopefully it should be ok.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, from what I found out when I checked with the travel agent on the case is that for flights into the UK and back to the Continent, these severe restrictions have been lifted. 
For flights from the UK to the USA they are still valid.
Thankfully I was in the USA (flying via Heathrow) in APRIL!!! So my camera travelled WITH ME .


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 15, 2006)

I just flew inside Europe - no liquids, but my camera bag was fine to carry on. By all accounts the UK will loosen restrictions soon. Assume you'll be able to bring your gear on board. 

Do NOT check it. I believe it would be safe in the cargo bay, but I am also a believer in US airport luggage disappearing acts. I lost a suitcase after a particularly costly trip to Italy - new tuxedo, new ski suit, new shoes - all gone. Even if you had receipts for everything you spent (which for customs reasons somehow disappeared prior to my departure) the airline will give you only $600 MAXIMUM for a replacement value. And I was flying business class. In back they only throw you $350! 

One of the problems is that the airlines outsource the baggage handling to small companies at the various airports. There's no clear liability. And in NY and NJ, the guys working may be dumb (as someone implied) but smart enough to pay their union dues. It would take a LOT for the police to try and crack down on the occasional foreign suitcase going on a trip of its own.


----------



## wyldkard (Aug 15, 2006)

As someone who travels a lot on business, I DO NOT trust airlines and baggage handlers.  If I take my camera, it rides under the seat or in the overhead.  I once was sitting, watching the baggage handlers loading luggage into the plane...it began to pour down rain and they bailed.  Everyone's luggage was sitting out in the pouring rain.  It ruined the tools in my bag and my electronic multimeter.  At the hotel, I had to dry the clothes I had packed.  Imagine your equipment out in the rain...hard case or not, it's still a scary thought.


----------



## 964 (Aug 15, 2006)

I would be happy to check-in my gear if I didn't need it for anything other than my own use at the other end. My gear is fully insured and I suggest you do the same. I think it costs me around GBP200 per year for full travel insurance with all my kit itemised and valued. I don't have to worry about baggage handlers or muggers. If someone has a weapon and want my camera then if I can't talk them out of it they can have it. If you are retained to shoot abroad then ship your gear in advance and confirm it has arrived or rent equipment locally if possible. p.s. don't ship batteries and that sort of stuff - it will save some freight costs (at least in the case of a 1D).


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with 964, insurance is definitely worth the peace of mind.  I would still put up a fight to keep my gear with me at all times...but if anything does get broken or stolen...I won't get stuck with the full replacement costs.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 16, 2006)

two words for you, no matter what you decide - *property insurance*!!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Aug 16, 2006)

My oldest daughter works for an airlines and is a baggage handler.  I hear all the horror stories from dead animals to broken this and that.  I myself would never put my camera equipment in checked baggage unless it was in a Pelican hardcase with a foam liner and insured.  

We use Pelican cases at work for putting some pretty sensitive equipment in and they bounce around in fire engines all day long, seven days a week, 24 hours a day and they work fine.  I have been very impressed with them.  As far as baggage handlers, I'm not impressed with them at all.  

Insurance and a good hard case.


----------



## Fangman (Aug 16, 2006)

An interesting read as we are due to fly out to JFK in less than two weeks to read at my niece's wedding and be mainly responsible for all the non-pro wedding photos.  I had intended to take my 350D plus lenses plus laptop and the usual gadgets, but now in a quandry.  Have seriously thought about getting my upgrade to 30D on arrival to use as pound is good against dollar.
  It is a bit special as I gave the brides mother away at her wedding so I want the equipment I am hapy with.  The restrictions seem to change from airline to airline and from point of departure so we don't know what the rules are from day to day.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 17, 2006)

Fangman, getting a new camera in NY sounds like a good idea. Walk into B&H and see the mothership in its full glory.


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 17, 2006)

Iron Flatline said:
			
		

> Walk into B&H and see the mothership in its full glory.



Ive only seen photos of B&H, but it looks like it occupies an entire city block  Just how big is that place?


----------



## darich (Aug 17, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Ive only seen photos of B&H, but it looks like it occupies an entire city block  Just how big is that place?



it IS almost a full city block!!
it's huge...but be prepared to spend because they carry every gadget and camera you could ever want!!


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 17, 2006)

this is slightly off topic but what are the effects of x ray machines on undeveloped film?


----------



## Reverend (Aug 17, 2006)

The airlines say that there are no effects on undeveloped film, as long as the film speed is under 800 ISO. I don't know if I'd trust that, though.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 17, 2006)

My sister's brought loads of film in her suitcases on many a travel and no harm was ever done to them by the x-rays.


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 17, 2006)

Single passes of <400 ISO film through airport scanning equipment will not likely cause any damage.  Multiple exposures from that scanning equipment will indeed cause problems.  I havent flown commercially since the latest TSA imposed idiocy, but I would avoid traveling with film if at all possible.


----------

